# Prairie Dog Hunting Forum



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I think we need a community to talk about *prairie dog hunting*, since there's some good towns in the state. I've received some requests.

I thought I'd break it in....

Welcome.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

where are some of the better prairie dog towns ? Medora?


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Where are some of the towns located??Can any one give me a clue?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

A few years ago the Game and Fish had a book or something like that a person could buy and it had all (most) PD towns and who owned the land.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

You can get a Forest Service Map of the national grasslands that has many of the towns marked. They are available at Forest Service field offices and some service stations. But ask around. There are some smaller towns that are not marked. I have GPSed 4 and if I get back out on strictly a P-dog hunt will ad more to my file.

Maybe we should start a GPS list for P-dogs on this forum.


----------



## RWSshooter (Nov 19, 2005)

I have been to SD and WY to shoot prairie dogs. Started about 10 years ago on Rosebud indian reservation in SD. In the mid 90's a license didn't cost much on the res. Also shot dogs on the Cheyanne Indian res. I quit shooting dogs on the res when the license when up to $50. Last I heard it was around $100 and only good for 10 days. Hundreds of people shooting on the res drove the license price up I guess? The last time I was on the res many of the prairie dogs had been poisoned and or over hunted. The shooting was nothing like it used to be in the mid 90's. 
I have also shot a few different places in WY. Been to a few different grass lands out there as well and didn't have much luch finding prairie dogs. Many of the ranchers have poisoned them. Also found that ranchers claim to have tons of prairie dogs and they will let you shoot them if you pay some insain amount of money per day. From my experiences it is usually not worth the money and the dog towns are mostly vacant or extremely gun shy dogs (400+ yard shots). 
I have a Leica range finder good for 800 meters and I have shot well beyond the limits of my range finder. It is fun to nail dogs at those distances, but with the WY winds it makes for difficult shots and isn't much fun on windy days. Casper is known as the windy city and a calm day in that area is rare.
I miss the good old days of shooting prairie dogs with a Ruger 10/22 and ranges less than 100 yards. I don't even take a .22 with me to shoot dogs anymore.
Prairie dog shooting is a blast when you find a good dog town.


----------

